# Another Radical move like KSL



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

This is a much bigger deal than KSL...

http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2012/12/18/cerberus-to-sell-gunmaker-freedom-group/


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

Here is the story:




Edited by Moderator.

Its an interesting story that affects many UWN members, but please do not post copyrighted material, especially in its entirety.

Thanks


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

If you stood to lose a number of significant clients and you could make the issue go away by divesting yourself of one investment what would you do? Especially if that one investment had only resulted in a small profit and would likely be the center of political firestorm that will likely reduce the value of that investment...perhaps in a very sizable way.


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

Now this just makes all kinds of sense! California and its pension fund are all but broke, along with the State and the teachers union is telling the mutual fund to sell the hottest company on the ledger. Then the mutual fund dumps the freedom group. And they call us Utards……Big


----------



## Longfeather (Nov 27, 2007)

bigbr said:


> Now this just makes all kinds of sense! California and its pension fund are all but broke, along with the State and the teachers union is telling the mutual fund to sell the hottest company on the ledger. Then the mutual fund dumps the freedom group. And they call us Utards&#8230;&#8230;Big


And what good does it do? Nothing. All it does is let some bleeding heart lib's sleep better at night knowing they don't own any gun company stocks.

No wonder California is in the crapper.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Here is another one that seems ironic to me. Several movie premiers have been postponed in light of the massacre last week.

http://www.deseretnews.com/article/8655 ... ieres.html

Hmmmm. Interesting quote about why produce movies that sensationalize killing:


> "They exist because we eat them up and demand more, and it is undeniable that media violence has grown more graphic and intense even as violent crime has consistently declined," O'Hehir wrote. "Maybe our chagrined reaction to 'Jack Reacher' is actually a sign of psychological health: We understand the difference between real acts of spectacular violence and symbolic ones, but we can't understand why we abhor the first but crave the second."


----------

